# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail'in attığı bombalardaki korkunç sır!

## bozok

*"Misket" şüphesi*



*04.01.2009 / MİLLİYET*

İsrail'in Gazze'ye yaptığı harekatta insanları dehşete düşüren nokta *Gazze üzerinde patlayan bombalar* oldu. Bugün bir alışveriş merkezi bombalandı, Hamas 2 İsrail askerinin rehin alındığını duyururken, İsrail de 2 Hamas liderinin öldürüldüğünü duyurdu.

Uçaklardan atılan bombalar, hava fişek gibi saçılıyor ve düşerken çok geniş bir alana yayılıyor. İşte bu görüntüler "acaba İsrail harekatta kullanılması yasak olan misket bombaları mı kullanıyor?" sorusunu gündeme getirdi. 
Bölgeden bu fotoğrafları geçen Reuters ajansı, bunlara "bomba" ya da "füze" demiyor bunun yerine* "weapons system"* yani "silah sistemleri" terimini kullanıyor. İsrail'in kullandığı silahlar hakkında ise henüz herhangi bir açıklama yapılmadı.

*Gazze’de ölü sayısı 505’e çıktı*

*İran: Gazze, İsrail’e mezar olacak*

*Türkiye, İsrail'in kara harekatını kınadı*

*Gazze’ye Türk-Arap barış gücü önerisi*

*İsrail Gazze'ye karadan girdi!*

*Cesetler sokaklarda!'*

*Hamas: 2 İsrail askeri rehin alındı*

*İsrail alışveriş merkezini bombaladı*

*İsrail harekatı ABD'de son dakika telefonuyla bildirmiş*




*ULUSLARARASI MİSKET BOMBASI YASAğI ANLAşMASI*

Misket bombalarının yasaklanmasını öngören uluslararası anlaşmayı aralık ayında 92 ülke imzalamıştı. 

Rusya, ABD ve İsrail ise anlaşmayı imzalamayacaklarını açıklamıştı.

Eskiden büyük miktarda misket bombası stokuna sahip olan İngiltere ise anlaşmayı imzaladı. 

Anlaşmayı İngiltere adına imzalayan Dışişleri Bakanı David Miliband, ülkesinin anlaşmaya taraf olmasının, bir NATO ülkesinin misket bombaları olmadan da kendini savunabileceğini gösterdiğini dile getirmişti. Miliband, ABD’de başkan seçilen Barack Obama’nın kuracağı hükümetten de anlaşmayı imzalamasını isteyeceklerini söylemişti. ABD’de mevcut George W. Bush yönetimi, anlaşmaya şiddetle karşı çıkıyor.


*MİSKET BOMBASI NEDİR?* 

-"Bomba içinde bomba" olarak bilinen misket bombası, hedefe atıldığında "ana bomba" infilak edince içindeki yüzlerce misket büyüklüğündeki bombacıklar çok geniş alana yayılarak arka arkaya infilak ediyor. 
Havadan ve karadan atılabilen, havada kırılarak açılan misket bombaları birkaç futbol sahası büyüklüğündeki alana ihtiva ettiği 200 civarındaki bombacıkları bırakıyor. 

*-Mühimmatın atıldığı bölgedekiler ölüyor ya da yaralanıyor. üok sayıda bombacık da hemen infilak etmemesi nedeniyle kara mayınları gibi yıllar sonra sivilleri öldürüyor ya da sakat bırakıyor.* 


*NE ZAMAN VE NERELERDE KULLANILDI?* 

-İlk kez Sovyetler Birliği tarafından 1943’te Nazi birliklerine karşı kullanıldı. 

-ABD ordusunun 1964-1973 arasında Laos’ta yaklaşık 260 milyon misket bombası attığı bildiriliyor. 

Bugüne kadar yaklaşık 400 bini temizlenebilen bu mühimmat, 11 bin kişiyi öldürdü. 

-ABD, Rusya, İngiltere, Fransa, Hollanda, İsrail’den Etiyopya Eritre’ye kadar en az 15 ülke tarafından kullanıldığı bilinen misket bomları, az sayıda silahlı grup tarafından da kullanıldı. 

-Yoğun olarak Körfez Savaşı’nda, üeçenistan’da, eski Yugoslavya’da, 
Afganistan ve Irak’ta kullanılan misket bombaları, NATO’nun Sırp güçlerinin Kosova’dan çıkarılması için 1999’da düzenlediği hava saldırısında, İsrail’in 2 yıl önce Hizbullah’ı hedef aldığı Güney Lübnan saldırıları sırasında da atıldı. 

-Rusya, havadan ve karadan atılan birkaç tip misket bombasını 2008’de 
Gürcistan’ın Gori bölgesinde birkaç yerde kullanırken, aynı dönemde Gürcistan da Rusya ile çatışmasında misket bombaları attı. 


*SİVİLLER İüİN BüYüK TEHDİT* 

-Savaşlar sonrasında da siviller için daimi tehlike oluşturan misket bombalarının kayıtlara geçen kurbanlarının çoğunu siviller, yaklaşık dörtte birini de çocuklar oluşturdu. Uluslararası sivil kuruluşlara göre misket bombaların kurbanlarının yüzde 98’ini siviller, yüzde 27’sini çocuklar oluşturuyor. 

-Misket bombalarının zarar verdiği sivillerin yüzde 60’ının, günlük faaliyetleri sırasında bu mühimmatın kurbanı olduğu belirtiliyor. 


*STOKLARI*

-Misket bombalarının yaklaşık 4 milyar olduğu tahmin edilen dünya çapındaki stokunun dörtte birinin ABD’nin elinde olduğu bildiriliyor. Yaklaşık 76 ülkede bu mühimmatın stoku bulunuyor. 

Toplam 34 ülkenin misket bombalarının 210 farklı tipini ürettiği biliniyor. 

-Norveç, Oslo’da yapılan görüşmelerle 1997’de kara mayınlarının yasaklanmasını öngören anlaşmasının imzalanmasının ardından misket bombalarına karşı kampanyalara da şubat 2007’de başladı. 

Misket bombaları gibi kara mayınları da askerlerden çok sivilleri öldürdüğü için eleştiriliyor. 

Uluslararası Kara Mayınlarının Yasaklanması Kampanyasının başkanı Amerikalı Jody Williams, çabalarından ötürü 1997 Nobel Barış ödülüne layık görüldü ve anlaşmanın altında şu an 156 ülkenin imzası bulunuyor. 

-Belçika, Mart 2007’de misket bombaları yapan firmalara yatırım yapılmasını suç sayacağını bildiren ilk ülke oldu. 

-Misket bombalarının önde gelen üreticileri tarafından imzalanmamasına rağmen bugünkü anlaşmayla bu mühimmatı ABD, Rusya ve üin’in bırakmasını sağlayacağı ümit ediliyor. Kampanya sorumluları, dünyanın yarısının bu mühimmata karşı çıkmasından sonra, kara mayınlarında olduğu gibi diğerlerinin yasağı görmezlikten gelmesinin zor olacağını ifade ediyor.

...

----------

